# [Sony Xperia E5][Bootloader][Root][ETC...]



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## GameboyZA (Sep 12, 2016)

*command not allowed*

to my device xperia e5 f3311 but it also writes in the service menu * # * # 7378423 # * # *   service info\configuration is line "rooring status:" bootloader unlock alloved: yes
I'm now looking for a custom recovery for my xperia e5 f3311 and install an supersu.zip and rooting proces is complete but


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 13, 2016)

GameboyZA said:


> to my device xperia e5 f3311 but it also writes in the service menu * # * # 7378423 # * # *   service info\configuration is line "rooring status:" bootloader unlock alloved: yes
> I'm now looking for a custom recovery for my xperia e5 f3311 and install an supersu.zip and rooting proces is complete but

Click to collapse



Solved the command not allowed proplem . just go in your phone top the developer settings and enable the oem thing. and make sure that usb debugging is on. thats it!  hope it helps you out


----------



## GameboyZA (Sep 13, 2016)

pottu221 said:


> Solved the command not allowed proplem . just go in your phone top the developer settings and enable the oem thing. and make sure that usb debugging is on. thats it!  hope it helps you out

Click to collapse



pottu221 thanks....


----------



## toinedu27 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey, does the root works with your method?
If this work how do you proceed for that (Install CWM and install super su ?)?

Thanks


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 18, 2016)

toinedu27 said:


> Hey, does the root works with your method?
> If this work how do you proceed for that (Install CWM and install super su ?)?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



aint gonna happen. none of the tools doesnt support mtk 6735 with android 6.0. so we should have rooted phone to get recovery.img so i think that our only hope is to wait that kingroot or something will work on our device


----------



## ch3mn3y (Sep 29, 2016)

You don't need to wait for the Kingroot as it is not possible to root locked bootloader with drm-verify enabled.

What You need is to create recovery.img to flash on /recovery partition (it should exist, as Sony started to adding them before E5).
There are autotools for MTK devices (they create recovery for specific SoC/CPU not model), but I'm not sure if it is safe to flash on Sony firmware as it is different than generic firmware used on standard (Chinese) devices.
Than using it should be possible to root it by flashing SuperSU zip.


----------



## pottu221 (Oct 13, 2016)

ch3mn3y said:


> You don't need to wait for the Kingroot as it is not possible to root locked bootloader with drm-verify enabled.
> 
> What You need is to create recovery.img to flash on /recovery partition (it should exist, as Sony started to adding them before E5).
> There are autotools for MTK devices (they create recovery for specific SoC/CPU not model), but I'm not sure if it is safe to flash on Sony firmware as it is different than generic firmware used on standard (Chinese) devices.
> Than using it should be possible to root it by flashing SuperSU zip.

Click to collapse



The proplem is that cant get the recovery.img out from anywhere :/


----------



## iHack10 (Oct 21, 2016)

So there's still no way to root this phone ? I really need to install Viper4Android on it ^^


----------



## toinedu27 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey,
I saw the "Dirty Cow" fault on the Linux systems.
I also saw that fault should works on Android, I will see if I can root my device with that 
I will be back soon


----------



## marvinalnashi (Nov 2, 2016)

toinedu27 said:


> Hey,
> I saw the "Dirty Cow" fault on the Linux systems.
> I also saw that fault should works on Android, I will see if I can root my device with that
> I will be back soon

Click to collapse



Have you managed to root your device?
I've been trying to make a working cwm or twrp recovery, but I need to extract the stock recovery.img to do so.
And that requires root.
Can you send me a dm if you managed to root it with the dirty cow exploit? Thanks.


----------



## toinedu27 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey,
I didn't find time to try this exploit but the thing I should do is just install the package dirty cow for android (released on github) and after use the "run-as" command for install super su... 
I'm not certain that can work but it should if Sony didn't correct this fault, else I will always can recover via FlashTool to a factory version.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Nov 3, 2016)

toinedu27 said:


> Hey,
> I didn't find time to try this exploit but the thing I should do is just install the package dirty cow for android (released on github) and after use the "run-as" command for install super su...
> I'm not certain that can work but it should if Sony didn't correct this fault, else I will always can recover via FlashTool to a factory version.

Click to collapse



Can you check if it works? 
I just need a confirmation that you got your phone rooted safely with that fault, then I'll start working on twrp and hopefully we'll have our first rom on this device soon.
But since I recently bought this phone and I can't get my pc to work (for flashtool, in case anything goes wrong), I need someone to test if the dirty cow fault still works on our devices.
If you have time, please check it out.


----------



## toinedu27 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hey,
I try but I need to install a tool called "NDK" for the "NDK-Build" command 
I'm progressing


----------



## GameboyZA (Nov 11, 2016)

I am waiting for a miracle. I also installed Kingroot and in it I found that in 1497 people have applied for root so that we are not alone. ?


----------



## marvinalnashi (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey there, 
I've managed to set up fastboot and finding alternative drivers to work on our device.
Finally, I can now use adb with full fastboot access.
I've also managed to unlock my bootloader, so now I will have to find a recovery that will work on our mediatek 6735 chipset, build based on API 23 (marshmallow).
If necessary, I can try to port cwm from some different device.
When we have a working recovery, we can most likely flash anything, so I might make a prerooted version of the stock firmware.
Expect the first development for this device any soon.

*Edit1: Due to health reasons, I might have to delay this for a week, my appologies. *


----------



## toinedu27 (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm sorry I don't have the time to exploit the Dirty Cow fault (lot of Home Work) and I don't have the knowledges that I need :/
I hope @mrmarvin_16 will got the root access  (Thanks a lot  )


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2016)

Hello. Excuse me for my English writing through translayte google. I am writing with Russian Forum 4PDA. We were able to unlock bootloader is a link to my post on this forum 4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=753685&st=160#entry54277601 . And TWP recovery we also gathered, the download link yadi.sk/d/Vq0jgohxymPCG . Problem Only here we do not know how to sew it into the phone itself.


----------



## GameboyZA (Nov 16, 2016)

I flash recovery but i dont have boot to recovery menu


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2016)

And as you flashed? I just have all the time an error in piercing through ADB.


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## GameboyZA (Nov 16, 2016)

In adb is all ok "Fastboot flash recovery recovery.img"
Is ok.. write is ok....
Xperia healt is ok.
if I want to go into recovery are only 3 vibrates and will not turn on recovery... http://talk.sonymobile.com/t5/Xperi...rated-3-times-continiously/td-p/341881/page/3


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2016)

And if you do not give me this recovery which pierced my phone?


----------



## GameboyZA (Nov 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> And if you do not give me this recovery which pierced my phone?

Click to collapse



Sorry I do not understand


----------



## toinedu27 (Nov 17, 2016)

Does the recovery needs an unlocked bootloader?? :/


----------



## GameboyZA (Nov 17, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/hw5gug83SbxEm4JTA my bootloader is unlock


----------



## urca1988 (Nov 17, 2016)

*recavi*

hello, help with installation rekaveri ready to terrible tests

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




mrmarvin_16 said:


> Have you managed to root your device?
> I've been trying to make a working cwm or twrp recovery, but I need to extract the stock recovery.img to do so.
> And that requires root.
> Can you send me a dm if you managed to root it with the dirty cow exploit? Thanks.

Click to collapse





hello, help with installation rekaveri ready to terrible tests if awakens all ok money not Bijou

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:48 PM ----------




mrmarvin_16 said:


> Hey there,
> I've managed to set up fastboot and finding alternative drivers to work on our device.
> Finally, I can now use adb with full fastboot access.
> I've also managed to unlock my bootloader, so now I will have to find a recovery that will work on our mediatek 6735 chipset, build based on API 23 (marshmallow).
> ...

Click to collapse



I let me give your PC via applets with TeamViewer and phone


----------



## GameboyZA (Dec 1, 2016)

Someone has already functional root???


----------



## CronosCR (Dec 2, 2016)

I have a f3311 and anything works! i try with kigroot,kingoroot,geniusroot,oneclickroot and nathing!!!! y have a bootloader unlock


----------



## victhor343 (Dec 2, 2016)

Obviously ? will delete king root Chinese and replace to superuser using command prompt Android I made same with Xperia E1, now I readed enough, I start to root my Xperia E5 f3313


----------



## Ezo0Ns (Dec 2, 2016)

victhor343 said:


> Obviously  will delete king root Chinese and replace to superuser using command prompt Android I made same with Xperia E1, now I readed enough, I start to root my Xperia E5 f3313

Click to collapse



has root been gained?

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------

has anyone created a way to gain root


----------



## victhor343 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ezo0Ns said:


> has root been gained?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 PM ----------
> 
> has anyone created a way to gain root

Click to collapse



First Delete all ads are annoying appearing in full screen install Xposed framework but I don't know Architecture processor is


----------



## iHack97 (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like the root access  will never be avaliable on this :/


----------



## victhor343 (Dec 3, 2016)

I tried with kingroot and... Cannot root the phone, the message say 
Wait the update patiently...
It's a shame?

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 PM ----------

Someone method for root, without pc?


----------



## iHack97 (Dec 3, 2016)

Just forget the one click root app (such as kingroot, kingoroot etc)... they will never develop a root strategy (in fact, you have to wait a certain amount of request)

I'm still waiting for a twrp/cwm recovery. After that, the root acces will be easier


----------



## marvinalnashi (Dec 5, 2016)

I've made a new rooting guide, can anyone confirm if this works? 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/sony/root-rooting-method-f3311-f3313-t3513142


----------



## iHack97 (Dec 5, 2016)

nope it does a bootloop


----------



## vinokirk (Dec 8, 2016)

Hello all, I'm a bit stumped here. My mum hs just bought an Xperia E5. During the set up process it asked her to set a password. She has now forgotten this password.
If this were any other phone I would just go into the bootloader, and factory reset from in there. But for the life of me I can get into the bootloader.
I have found this page:
http://www.hardreset.info/devices/sony/sony-xperia-e5/
1st Method - Cant do as cant get into phone
2nd Method - This program wont install on my computer (I'm still looking into this option)
3rd Method - I've tried this from the emergency dialler but it doesnt work
4th Method - The program advises me the phone is locked so it cant do anything.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ch3mn3y (Dec 8, 2016)

@vinokirk
Use Repair option in Xperia Companion to reflash the firmware. It will remove all files from the device.

Repair function shouldn't need normally booted device, but one in flashmode.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Dec 9, 2016)

After performing what step did you get a bootloop? 
If it's after flashing the recovery, you might need to try flashing an other one which is compatible with our chipset. 
Make sure to flash it on the recovery partition, it does exist on our phone.


----------



## iHack97 (Dec 9, 2016)

I just flash the .img file (compatible with lg k10 which also has the mk chipset) then it does à bootloop.

Can you explain me how to do it properly ?


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## urca1988 (Dec 10, 2016)

iHack97 said:


> I just flash the .img file (compatible with lg k10 which also has the mk chipset) then it does à bootloop.
> 
> Can you explain me how to do it properly ?

Click to collapse





mrmarvin_16 said:


> I've made a new rooting guide, can anyone confirm if this works?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/sony/root-rooting-method-f3311-f3313-t3513142

Click to collapse





Hi I after the command adb disable-verity produces errors TYPE BUT EMULATOR


----------



## iHack97 (Dec 15, 2016)

Well then there's no root for this ?

Sent from my F3311 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Kozyr007 (Dec 27, 2016)

*Recovery Xperia E5 link: h t t p s://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w*

Link: https://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w press only download.

ATTENTION!! Recovery in test mode. Use is possible only if bootloader is unlocked.
Flash in category "fotakernel"

Changes in noroot system Android 6.0, the system will not boot. Be careful with this and in this case, ready to reflash the system... yet Root could not be obtained. You need to try...
It is recovery focused to the Russian forum 4pda.
TWRP 3.0.2 for Sony Xperia E5 : recovery.img (11,69 Mb)
Recovery assembled on the basis of the kernel of the Android 6.0 firmware version 37.0.A.2.108 / Wed Oct 12 14:08:21 CST 2016


----------



## victhor343 (Dec 27, 2016)

iHack97 said:


> Well then there's no root for this
> 
> Sent from my F3311 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



We are waiting method root for F3313 Xperia E5 all models
I hope the wait will end like you and many Xperia E5 users


----------



## FirstMn (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello, tried you flashing su via recovery? Because i have Huawei Y6 Pro with same chipset MT6735 and flashing su via recovery not works, because phone stuck in bootloop..


----------



## marvinalnashi (Dec 28, 2016)

Kozyr007 said:


> Link: ht(delete spacebar)tps://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w press only download.
> 
> ATTENTION!! Recovery in test mode. Use is possible only if bootloader is unlocked.
> Flash in category "fotakernel"
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you mean this recovery can be flashed on the f3311, but we cannot use it to obtain root access?
Is there a way to avoid bootloop when flashing the supersu zip?
It's caused by dm-verity and appearently, it can't be disabled with adb.
A working recovery is a big step forward though!

---------- Post added at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 PM ----------

Can anyone with an unlocked bootloader test the recovery and try to root our device?
This needs testers, but my bootloader is relocked.


----------



## Kozyr007 (Dec 28, 2016)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> Do you mean this recovery can be flashed on the f3311, but we cannot use it to obtain root access?
> Is there a way to avoid bootloop when flashing the supersu zip?
> It's caused by dm-verity and appearently, it can't be disabled with adb.
> A working recovery is a big step forward though!
> ...

Click to collapse



Recovery works starts but as our programmer which brought him Jemmini does not run Android, due to changes in the noroot system. You have to alter the firmware, flastool.
Programmers try to poke around in the boot recovery kernel.Happy new year from Russia with love!)))


----------



## marvinalnashi (Dec 28, 2016)

Kozyr007 said:


> Link: ht(delete spacebar)tps://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w press only download.
> 
> ATTENTION!! Recovery in test mode. Use is possible only if bootloader is unlocked.
> Flash in category "fotakernel"
> ...

Click to collapse





Kozyr007 said:


> Recovery works starts but as our programmer which brought him Jemmini does not run Android, due to changes in the noroot system. You have to alter the firmware, flastool.
> Programmers try to poke around in the boot recovery kernel. Make patch Supersu bootloop-no!Happy new year from Russia with love!)))

Click to collapse



So I undersrand that there's a patch to get supersu working without having a bootloop.
Do you have a download link or anything so I can give it a double check?


----------



## Kozyr007 (Dec 28, 2016)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> So I undersrand that there's a patch to get supersu working without having a bootloop.
> Do you have a download link or anything so I can give it a double check?

Click to collapse



No patch Supersu .  I am bad english Sorry . only recovery Twrp start: https://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w
Twrp https://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w


----------



## GameboyZA (Dec 30, 2016)

Kozyr007 said:


> No patch Supersu .  I am bad english Sorry . only recovery Twrp start: https://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w
> Twrp https://yadi.sk/d/ECn_UdSk35JN5w

Click to collapse



how to enter to recovery mod on xperia f3311 ?????

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------




GameboyZA said:


> how to enter to recovery mod on xperia f3311 ?????

Click to collapse



abd reboot recovery


 twr on my F3311 is ready :laugh: :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## marvinalnashi (Dec 30, 2016)

GameboyZA said:


> how to enter to recovery mod on xperia f3311 ?????
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you manage to root or flash anything with it?
What is working in that recovery and what isn't?
Backup/restore functions? Encryption?
Do you get a bootloop too when flashing supersu?
What about scripts?
Please provide more details of it.


----------



## GameboyZA (Dec 30, 2016)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> Did you manage to root or flash anything with it?
> What is working in that recovery and what isn't?
> Backup/restore functions? Encryption?
> Do you get a bootloop too when flashing supersu?
> ...

Click to collapse



yes bootloop


----------



## Kozyr007 (Dec 31, 2016)

GameboyZA said:


> yes bootloop

Click to collapse



Programmers need to climb in or boote-fix to avoid bootloop. And create patch Supersu.


----------



## GameboyZA (Dec 31, 2016)

i use UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.79-20161211114519 but bootloop too


















i set pin to unlock android but in twr dont work to decrypt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"default_password" dont work


----------



## GameboyZA (Dec 31, 2016)

i only sweep to allow modifications  in twrp and reboot system ... ...and bootlop too...
for the last two hours flash three times my f3311 in flashtools


----------



## Kozyr007 (Dec 31, 2016)

GameboyZA said:


> i only sweep to allow modifications  in twrp and reboot system ... ...and bootlop too...
> for the last two hours flash three times my f3311 in flashtools

Click to collapse



Try not to allow changes in the system. Passport us Jemmini we were not given without it it seems to work.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Dec 31, 2016)

How did you guys unlock your bootloader?
I'm trying to unlock it again with adb, but I keep getting an error: incorrect format for unlock, should be in form 0x.
Please help.

EDIT: I installed different drivers and that seemed to have done the trick.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Dec 31, 2016)

How do I flash the recovery to FOTAkernel?
At first I flashed it to the wrong partition, so I had to reflash the whole system.
But I need to flash twrp to FOTAkernel.
Any instructions?

Happy new year to all xda members!


----------



## ch3mn3y (Dec 31, 2016)

@mrmarvin_16
_fastboot flash fotakernel xxx.img_ should work.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 1, 2017)

ch3mn3y said:


> @mrmarvin_16
> _fastboot flash fotakernel xxx.img_ should work.

Click to collapse



Thanks, it worked after 3 attempts.

---------- Post added at 01:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------

Do we need the password to be able to make modifications to the system?
The default one doesn't work.
Can anyone contact Jemmini on 4pda to fix the bootloops?

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

Update: I tried to reboot system but now I'm getting the sony logo and screen turns off and on again.
Probably a bootloop.

Final edit: I had to reflash the system.
fastboot flash fotakernel recovery.img booted up the recovery, but gave a bootloop afterwards.
What's the right way to flash this recovery?


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## Kozyr007 (Jan 1, 2017)

Guys we need root.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 1, 2017)

Instead of flashing the latest supersu, flash version 2.56, which should work.
Try and report.
I can't test it, cause I wasn't able to flash the recovery.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a new idea to get root access.
It should be possible, since twrp is working (partially).
I'll update this post when it's ready.

Edit: I found that the recovery is bugged.
Even when just flashing or booting twrp, without using it to flash anything within the recovery, it will always result in a bootloop, no matter what.
I've made a flashable prerooted stock firmware including a bootfix, but we can't flash it until the recovery is fixed and all good to go.
We have to wait until decryption is fixed or the recovery pass is given before we can root this device.


----------



## trevj (Jan 2, 2017)

Sounds good! Really looking forward to things developing with this


----------



## Soulman2017 (Jan 2, 2017)

*Recovery*

Hi Marvin are u fixing the recovery are you thanks if u are mate I have tried myself


----------



## GameboyZA (Jan 6, 2017)

i instal twrp with adb...
...
-adb restar bootloader-
-fastboot flash recovery recovery.img- (recovery image save to folder c:\adb\
after flash:
-fastboot reboot-
android work correctly
next step was in adb
-abd restart recovery-
recovery work correctly if I do not restart the device
followed bootloop....  
I think that this recovery.img not for us E5

---------- Post added at 12:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------




mrmarvin_16 said:


> How do I flash the recovery to FOTAkernel?
> At first I flashed it to the wrong partition, so I had to reflash the whole system.
> But I need to flash twrp to FOTAkernel.
> Any instructions?
> ...

Click to collapse



what is FOTAkernel


----------



## ch3mn3y (Jan 6, 2017)

GameboyZA said:


> what is FOTAkernel

Click to collapse



Partition Xperia's has since 2012 (or was it 2013?) series and at it doesnt have any important taks it is very often used as place for Recovery.

Sent using XT1562 - Resurrection Remix/Optimus Kernel


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 6, 2017)

GameboyZA said:


> i instal twrp with adb...
> ...
> -adb restar bootloader-
> -fastboot flash recovery recovery.img- (recovery image save to folder c:\adb\
> ...

Click to collapse




I had exactly the same, looks like we need to build a new recovery.
But at least we now have a working recovery.img, perhaps we can use it to port cwm?


----------



## GameboyZA (Jan 6, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> I had exactly the same, looks like we need to build a new recovery.
> But at least we now have a working recovery.img, perhaps we can use it to port cwm?

Click to collapse



I found this but I can not get the necessary files from smartphone

https://builder.clockworkmod.com/
http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/porting-clockworkmod-recovery-to-a-new-device

I will try to extract the firmware that I downloaded with flashtools


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 6, 2017)

GameboyZA said:


> I found this but I can not get the necessary files from smartphone
> 
> https://builder.clockworkmod.com/
> http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/porting-clockworkmod-recovery-to-a-new-device
> ...

Click to collapse



When I use the recovery.img on the build site, I get an error.
We probably need more files including the fstab.
I extracted the stock Dutch firmware, but I'll have to pull the required files of it.


----------



## GameboyZA (Jan 6, 2017)

recovery.fstab from flastools f3311  https://www.sendspace.com/file/4uhc46


----------



## gautamrajput185 (Jan 7, 2017)

Dont unlock your bootloader if you want bravia-engine 2 on your phone really working on videos 
Works on mx player too

Go here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/crossdevice-dev/sony/bravia-engine-2-gautam-rajput-t3533202


----------



## garikay (Jan 11, 2017)

I read all the posts.All You have written here is wrong. You can not install recovery in the stock kernel. You Get bootloop. I know jemmini, he does only work recovery. To install recovery must have a modified kernel. Then you will not get bootloop. And you can do on your device root. As far as I know there is no stock kernel  on your device , not something that is modified. I try to make a stock kernel for your device from the source code. I compiled zimage and rawdisk.img. But I can not pack them in boot.img using mkbootim in console. Packaging in the  Android kitchen it turns bootloop. It seems that I do not right and I need help.But I know that if you want to succeed you need to:
1. Get a stock kernel
2. Modify it to install recovery, root, etc.
3. Install recovery, root, etc
No other way.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 12, 2017)

garikay said:


> I read all the posts.All You have written here is wrong. You can not install recovery in the stock kernel. You Get bootloop. I know jemmini, he does only work recovery. To install recovery must have a modified kernel. Then you will not get bootloop. And you can do on your device root. As far as I know there is no stock kernel  on your device , not something that is modified. I try to make a stock kernel for your device from the source code. I compiled zimage and rawdisk.img. But I can not pack them in boot.img using mkbootim in console. Packaging in the  Android kitchen it turns bootloop. It seems that I do not right and I need help.But I know that if you want to succeed you need to:
> 1. Get a stock kernel
> 2. Modify it to install recovery, root, etc.
> 3. Install recovery, root, etc
> No other way.

Click to collapse



I'm having a look in the stock ftf, I think the kernel is hidden somewhere in there in the form of .sin .
But I don't have a good experience with kernels, so how do you modify it? I don't have Linux or anything.


----------



## ch3mn3y (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't think You can mod .sin file. But there should be sources on GitHub for kernel compiling.

And Linux is easy to install. Download VirtualBox and You don't need additional partition(s).


----------



## toinedu27 (Jan 12, 2017)

You can also look at the uncompiled sources on the Sony dev website. I try to use this but i can't find that (i dont know how..)


----------



## garikay (Jan 12, 2017)

I have now zImage and rawdisk to build the kernel. But I do not have header of kernel and I do not have this device to work with him. I can put it here, maybe anyone make header and pack kernel in a Carliv Android kitchen ?


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 12, 2017)

garikay said:


> I have now zImage and rawdisk to build the kernel. But I do not have header of kernel and I do not have this device to work with him. I can put it here, maybe anyone make header and pack kernel in a Carliv Android kitchen ?

Click to collapse



There's an option in flashtool to extract the header, it should be next to raw dump.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jan 23, 2017)

I realised that the developer of the twrp for this device hasn't added the ability to tethered boot it, the recovery has to be rebuilt in order to make it at least boot, so we can get on to the zip flashing.
For a permanent recovery we'll need to modify the kernel to support it and disable dm-verity and sony bootloader check within it.
But as we are trying to gain root access, only booting the recovery is enough.
I have a tablet which I rooted by tethered booting up a compatible cwm recovery and flashing supersu.
In short, that recovery must be modified or a new one has to be built! And I'm not going to do that cause my pc isn't capable of doing so.
Anyone who has a compatible *BOOTABLE TEMPORARY* recovery can send me a private message so I'll figure out the rooting process.


----------



## garikay (Jan 23, 2017)

No need to reinvent the wheel. Just have to do - make modified kernel. In ramdisk in kernel need to modify two files - build.prop and fstab.mt6735 Anyone can make the kernel or make dump kernel from your phone put it to somewhere. I tried to make the kernel, but my kernel can not run android because there is no kernel header. Header that makes flashtool unsuitable.


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## Soulman2017 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Kernel*

Hi garikay can u upload the Zimage so I can see if I can peace the kernel together please thanks


----------



## garikay (Jan 27, 2017)

*Soulman2017*  Look pm. I will not give not working material in open access. I gave it to you for testing. it is not necessary to give open access. For all I give is that working : ramdisk stock and modified, in *.img file and unpacked. Link to file: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7NFxP6TLdXCVXZ6SHc3ekpxWjg/view?usp=sharing You need to make zImage from open source by Sony Dev. or unpack boot.sin using flashtool and unpack obtained boot.elf using zip archiver . You will receive a  two file  - 0 and 1. 0 - your kernel, rename it to zImage. You get exactly what and when compiled from open source. What I tried - get wrong zImage. I got it when I tried to unpack the boot.img using AndImgTool. Other normal kernel unpacked without errors. Made of open source or firmware zImage integrated to boot.img make a mistake.


----------



## drevel123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Does anyone know where to download the official firmware for the Sony Xperia E5 (f3311)? I need to reflash it, but I can't find anything on Google


----------



## meistr91 (Feb 8, 2017)

drevel123 said:


> Does anyone know where to download the official firmware for the Sony Xperia E5 (f3311)? I need to reflash it, but I can't find anything on Google

Click to collapse



Xperiafirm, download flashtool by androxyde for windows, install it, and then u will be able to access xperiafirm there u will easaly download the right software for you. It will download by different format, but flashtool will convert those files to .FTF


----------



## drevel123 (Feb 8, 2017)

meistr91 said:


> Xperiafirm, download flashtool by androxyde for windows, install it, and then u will be able to access xperiafirm there u will easaly download the right software for you. It will download by different format, but flashtool will convert those files to .FTF

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! I have to reflash the firmware for a friend, because it isn't possible to use the sim card any more after the latest update. The factory reset did not help, this is my last hope. Did anyone experience similar problems?


----------



## garikay (Feb 10, 2017)

Such problems arise when cleared imei. Check whether it is in place?


----------



## Juako (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello, I have E5 / F3311 unlocked through the Sony code. Even no one has managed a recovery that works well for you can flash SuperSu ?. Also some Custom Rom? Thank you.


----------



## IrvingWash (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm sorry for my English. There is source of our phones .108 core on the official site (it appeared recently this month). I know a guy who tried to compile a core from the source, but he failed (says there are errors). I'm wandering if someone on this forum tried the source. The guy also says that he needs someone who knows C (programming language), to help him with solving the errors.


----------



## victhor343 (Mar 4, 2017)

Need root for Xperia E5 F3313 I want it


----------



## marvinalnashi (Mar 11, 2017)

I've managed to get other devices rooted by using a tethered temporary bootable cwm recovery and flashing the supersu.zip from within.
I BOOTED the recovery in adb with boot recovery.img, so flash recovery.img won't work here.
I have checked the current twrp that's made by Jemmini, it has bugs and it doesn't have bootup support.
In other words, if we find a way to boot a recovery without breaking the device after a reboot, we're all good to go and will have root on this phone.
We need a new recovery, unless the problem is coming from enabled dm-verity, if that's the case, we then also need a new kernel.
But to flash the custom kernel we'll probably need a recovery, so I guess someone with a unix based OS can rebuild a recovery from the available sources.


----------



## toinedu27 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello,
I'm working on macOs (I think that's unix based), could you explain to me what I need to do to build a recovery and which sources I need to use ?
I hope I will can help you


----------



## pottu221 (Mar 13, 2017)

garikay said:


> *Soulman2017*  Look pm. I will not give not working material in open access. I gave it to you for testing. it is not necessary to give open access. For all I give is that working : ramdisk stock and modified, in *.img file and unpacked. Link to file: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7NFxP6TLdXCVXZ6SHc3ekpxWjg/view?usp=sharing You need to make zImage from open source by Sony Dev. or unpack boot.sin using flashtool and unpack obtained boot.elf using zip archiver . You will receive a  two file  - 0 and 1. 0 - your kernel, rename it to zImage. You get exactly what and when compiled from open source. What I tried - get wrong zImage. I got it when I tried to unpack the boot.img using AndImgTool. Other normal kernel unpacked without errors. Made of open source or firmware zImage integrated to boot.img make a mistake.

Click to collapse



i made zimage from open source im going to try this out and let you hear what happened


----------



## pottu221 (Mar 19, 2017)

*only bootloop*

so i made the zimage and created a boot.img and now i just got bootloop. i think that headers are not good. and i dont know how to copy them. some help would be nice


----------



## pottu221 (Mar 19, 2017)

pottu221 said:


> so i made the zimage and created a boot.img and now i just got bootloop. i think that headers are not good. and i dont know how to copy them. some help would be nice

Click to collapse



now even pasted header from kernel to image and still bootloop. i think that something is wrong with the ramdisk but im gonna look at it other day


----------



## pottu221 (Mar 21, 2017)

pottu221 said:


> so i made the zimage and created a boot.img and now i just got bootloop. i think that headers are not good. and i dont know how to copy them. some help would be nice

Click to collapse





pottu221 said:


> now even pasted header from kernel to image and still bootloop. i think that something is wrong with the ramdisk but im gonna look at it other day

Click to collapse



i dont know how to compile the kernel right way


----------



## pottu221 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Has anyone tried this?*

Has anyone tried this?

https://mobile.twitter.com/srsroot/status/794245596555182081


----------



## marvinalnashi (Mar 28, 2017)

pottu221 said:


> Has anyone tried this?
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/srsroot/status/794245596555182081

Click to collapse



Yeah it's malware, and when it said successfully rooted I still couldn't gain system r/w access with the 8root method.
No luck yet.

By the way I found the old recovery image for the f3311, I'll send it to you soon.


----------



## pottu221 (Mar 28, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> Yeah it's malware, and when it said successfully rooted I still couldn't gain system r/w access with the 8root method.
> No luck yet.
> 
> By the way I found the old recovery image for the f3311, I'll send it to you soon.

Click to collapse



Okay. Thanks?


----------



## garikay (Mar 28, 2017)

No on Sony Development good source codes. Without having them you can not make a working kernel.


----------



## toinedu27 (Mar 30, 2017)

I remember that : to root an old sony device, I need to use the root of another sony smartphone.Could we use a root method like the one of the sony XA ? (There are tutorials)
Would it be dangerous to use the recovery of other device??


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## marvinalnashi (Mar 30, 2017)

toinedu27 said:


> I remember that : to root an old sony device, I need to use the root of another sony smartphone.Could we use a root method like the one of the sony XA ? (There are tutorials)
> Would it be dangerous to use the recovery of other device??

Click to collapse



As recoveries are less device-specific than roms, you should be able to use the recovery of an other device, but it must be based on the same chipset.
Ours is a Mediatek 6735, sometimes using a different recovery and sometimes it won't.
I've tried a twrp of an Lg device with mtk6735 and it failed to boot. Your best bet would be to try to port the recovery of the lg k10 to our f3311, but you must add boot support to it.
In that way we can boot the recovery without the need to flash it, and then root it using a zip file.
I booted a cwm recovery on my tablet and managed to root it in exactly this way.


----------



## ch3mn3y (Mar 30, 2017)

@mrmarvin_16
I think it was tested few pages before, but there is need of kernel which will be able to boot the Recovery.


----------



## IrvingWash (Mar 30, 2017)

So, is there any chance the phone will be rootable? Is it a matter of time (maybe Sony will post something on their site, dunno, I am an absolute noob here) or we need a hero?


----------



## ch3mn3y (Mar 30, 2017)

@IrvingWash
Sony doesn't want us to root our devices, but buy one better and more expensive, so don't count on them.

Hero is who is needed here.


----------



## DrZener (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi all, I tried to patch boot.img to disable dm-verify, but now i'm in bootloop. 
I unpacked the kernel.elf from xperifirm, patched fstab and packed boot.img, but it doesn't work. Why?


----------



## ch3mn3y (Mar 31, 2017)

@DrZener
Aren't there any already made ftf's?

I have some here (all (?) generic and branded for Polish carriers): http://www.xperiasite.pl/forum/349-xperia-e5e5-dual/


----------



## DrZener (Mar 31, 2017)

ch3mn3y said:


> @DrZener
> Aren't there any already made ftf's?
> 
> I have some here (all (?) generic and branded for Polish carriers): http://www.xperiasite.pl/forum/349-xperia-e5e5-dual/

Click to collapse



Dunno, but i succeded making my own ftf from xperifirm + sony flashtool (latest version needed).
I built it for my italian F3311 (37.0.A.1.151).

Anyway boot imgs made with mkbootimg form kernel.elf (even without any patches) fail to boot. Faulty ramdisk?


----------



## garikay (Mar 31, 2017)

You can not use method XA. Because you do not have a modified kernel. And the recovery for your device should be done on the basis of the kernel.


----------



## DrZener (Mar 31, 2017)

garikay said:


> You can not use method XA. Because you do not have a modified kernel. And the recovery for your device should be done on the basis of the kernel.

Click to collapse



What's the XA method? I used the original kernel of the F3311, dumped from official .sin. I only modified the fstab in the ramdisk.
What do you mean with "modified kernel"? The zImage can be modified as far as the kernel source is available (and it is).


----------



## rrvuhpg (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi all, I'm the author of the root for XA and XA ultra devices, @pottu221 asked me to help you to root the E5. 
First of all I have a bad news, you can't build the required zImage because of some problems in the sources related to missing dependencies in it. 
As some of you know the root can't be done without it, you can't use the stock one. 
For others I will quickly explain the big steps, after building the zImage you have to edit the ramdisk, find all headers and the cmd line to repack the boot.img (you can find them on similar devices)
After this you can boot to Android but you can't root easily, without a working recovery you have to include Magisk or SuperSu in the boot manually or with kitchen tools. To have a working recovery and have the possibility to flash zip packages the easy way is to port it from a device with the same processor or very similar. 
For now you have to ask Sony to fix errors in the kernel sources (and respect GPL rules), they must do it! I don't have this device so my explanations are the only help that I can offer to you. If you have any questions you can ask me in private message, good luck


----------



## rrvuhpg (Mar 31, 2017)

OK I found the error, don't use the compilers from 156 kernel sources. Almost all files in /bin folders are missing, use compilers from 108 sources.
If someone can send me the boot.sin I will try to edit the ramdisk for you


----------



## marvinalnashi (Mar 31, 2017)

toinedu27 said:


> I remember that : to root an old sony device, I need to use the root of another sony smartphone.Could we use a root method like the one of the sony XA ? (There are tutorials)
> Would it be dangerous to use the recovery of other device??

Click to collapse





rrvuhpg said:


> OK I found the error, don't use the compilers from 156 kernel sources. Almost all files in /bin folders are missing, use compilers from 108 sources.
> If someone can send me the boot.sin I will try to edit the ramdisk for you

Click to collapse



I have different boot.sin files on my pc.
From which firmware do you need it?
I assume you're going to need the 108 boot.sin as you're using the 108 sources 
I'll upload it soon.

The link to the twrp recovery that was posted on 4pda isn't working anymore, so I re-uploaded it.
Here's the working twrp recovery for the E5: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYsyVWYcCU8OElOT3U4blltZTQ/view?usp=drivesdk

I'll upload any other files that are required for building the kernel if necessary.


----------



## victhor343 (Mar 31, 2017)

rrvuhpg said:


> Hi all, I'm the author of the root for XA and XA ultra devices, @pottu221 asked me to help you to root the E5.
> First of all I have a bad news, you can't build the required zImage because of some problems in the sources related to missing dependencies in it.
> As some of you know the root can't be done without it, you can't use the stock one.
> For others I will quickly explain the big steps, after building the zImage you have to edit the ramdisk, find all headers and the cmd line to repack the boot.img (you can find them on similar devices)
> ...

Click to collapse



Can find method root for Xperia E5? More users want do this!


----------



## rrvuhpg (Mar 31, 2017)

victhor343 said:


> Can find method root for Xperia E5? More users want do this!

Click to collapse



I'm working in PM with @DrZener to build a correct boot. There is no root method for E5, I use my experience on the XA. The theory is the same for almost all new devices but need to be adapted on each devices. I use the last 156 sources, I just use the compiler from 108. After a first try I can say that the stock headers/offsets doesn't work. Thank you for the files they will probably be useful  , porting the recovery will be the next step.


----------



## rrvuhpg (Apr 1, 2017)

Here for you the so waited boot: https://mega.nz/#!l8RllawL!pfEakPhhnIItFUyxtYGtVbj_agjeXV3JKJ_h3PVrDjk
You can use it with the recovery posted by @mrmarvin_16. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYsyVWYcCU8OElOT3U4blltZTQ/view?usp=drivesdk
The boot is based on 37.0.A.2.156 firmware, I recommend to update your firmware to it. If you don't find your customization you can flash from an other without problem, there is only very few differences between them.
For a step by step guide you can use my root guide for XA with boot/recovery files given above (don't use boot/recovery for XA/Ultra) :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/xperia-xa/how-to/f31xx-how-to-root-xperia-xa-noob-t3430170

You can use directly Magisk Manager to root without using SuperSu (recommended). Big thanks to @DrZener for tests


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 1, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> I have different boot.sin files on my pc.
> From which firmware do you need it?
> I assume you're going to need the 108 boot.sin as you're using the 108 sources
> I'll upload it soon.
> ...

Click to collapse





rrvuhpg said:


> Here for you the so waited boot: https://mega.nz/#!l8RllawL!pfEakPhhnIItFUyxtYGtVbj_agjeXV3JKJ_h3PVrDjk
> You can use it with the recovery posted by @mrmarvin_16. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzYsyVWYcCU8OElOT3U4blltZTQ/view?usp=drivesdk
> The boot is based on 37.0.A.2.156 firmware, I recommend to update your firmware to it. If you don't find your customization you can flash from an other without problem, there is only very few differences between them.
> For a step by step guide you can use my root guide for XA with boot/recovery files given above (don't use boot/recovery for XA/Ultra) :
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll test and report immediately with the results.
So first I'll flash the boot.img and then the recovery?
And first of all I'll download magisk from google play I suppose?
Great work!


----------



## rrvuhpg (Apr 1, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> I'll test and report immediately with the results.
> So first I'll flash the boot.img and then the recovery?
> And first of all I'll download magisk from google play I suppose?
> Great work!

Click to collapse



Yes, you step order is good . You will have to flash the downloaded zip from Magisk Manager at last step. 
I recommend to wipe your Data partition in TWRP to remove encryption and have the possibility to mount and make nandroid backup in TWRP, backup your personal data before wipe it!


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations! We have succesfully managed to gain root access on the Sony Xperia E5!
I used adb and fastboot to get things done and I can confirm that this method has worked.
Thanks to everyone who was involved in making this possible.


----------



## Axeman1337 (Apr 1, 2017)

please, if you don't mind, could you write the steps clear to flash the e5 it would really help me alot! thanks


----------



## ch3mn3y (Apr 1, 2017)

@Axeman1337
Best way?
1. Flash stock 37.0.A.2.156.
2. Unlock Bootloader.
3. Flash kernel using fastboot.
4. Flash recovery using fastboot.
5. Download MAGISK .zip.
6. Copy it onto Your device.
7. Boot into recovery
8. Format data partition.
9. Flash MAGISK in recovery.
10. Wipe cache and Dalvik/ART.
11. Reboot.


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 1, 2017)

Axeman1337 said:


> please, if you don't mind, could you write the steps clear to flash the e5 it would really help me alot! thanks

Click to collapse



Just follow the guide of the Xperia XA thread.

I've been testing this for a while now and I must say that the app lucky patcher doesn't detect root using magisk, but works fine with supersu, so I recommend everyone to use supersu instead of magisk.
There are other apps that have the same issue with magisk, so I'm going to stick to supersu for now.


----------



## pottu221 (Apr 4, 2017)

Now when have the root acces and twrp. Should we start porting cyanogenmod to this device?


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 4, 2017)

pottu221 said:


> Now when have the root acces and twrp. Should we start porting cyanogenmod to this device

Click to collapse



Well I'd say LineageOS cause that's the new cm 
But I don't have a working linux machine here, if you or anyone else has one they could give it a shot.


----------



## pottu221 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'll give a shot ?


----------



## Yahari (Apr 4, 2017)

Can you provide me the specific files to root you if it's not too much hassle?


----------



## toinedu27 (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks a lot guys that worked for me.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 5, 2017)

I've written a guide to clarify things up.
I hope it's helpful for you. 
https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-sony-xperia-e5-f3311-t3584813


----------



## jan.zogmund (Apr 5, 2017)

*Happy man.*

Thank you for all fantastic work guys


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you guys all! Since I am a noob, I'm gonna wait when someone makes a rooting guide for dummies. And for Android 7 ROMs!

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------




mrmarvin_16 said:


> I've written a guide to clarify things up.
> I hope it's helpful for you.
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/root-sony-xperia-e5-f3311-t3584813

Click to collapse



Can I please use your instructions to translate in Russian and post on a forum? I won't claim any credits and will mention your name :3


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 6, 2017)

Now I'm having issues when I'm trying to unlock bootloader (via official site). I've done everything as the page states, replaced fastboot driver in sdk folder, but when I'm updating the driver in Devices and printers menu, my PC shows me errors (something about hash). Could please someone help?
I think the problem might be in .Inf file, the page whit unlocking instructions for some reason links to archive dated 2014.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 6, 2017)

IrvingWash said:


> Thank you guys all! Since I am a noob, I'm gonna wait when someone makes a rooting guide for dummies. And for Android 7 ROMs!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course, as long as you give me credits 

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




IrvingWash said:


> Now I'm having issues when I'm trying to unlock bootloader (via official site). I've done everything as the page states, replaced fastboot driver in sdk folder, but when I'm updating the driver in Devices and printers menu, my PC shows me errors (something about hash). Could please someone help?
> I think the problem might be in .Inf file, the page whit unlocking instructions for some reason links to archive dated 2014.

Click to collapse



Replacing the fastboot drivers in fastboot folder? I think you've been looking on the wrong site mate.
I'd delete everything and start all over. There's a thread on xda about the minimalistic adb+fastboot drivers, use that installer and please don't involve android sdk with it, I didn't use it and however you can use it too, but I won't recommend it.
Just install the adb+fastboot from that thread and you'll be fine.
The exclamation mark should be gone in device manager after doing that.


----------



## rrvuhpg (Apr 6, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> Of course, as long as you give me credits

Click to collapse



Hi, didn't you forgot to give me credits for my work in your guide ??


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 6, 2017)

rrvuhpg said:


> Hi, didn't you forgot to give me credits for my work in your guide ??

Click to collapse



Oh yeah my bad 
I'll add them in a moment

By the way, I found out your kernel doesn't support changing the se-linux mode.
Is there a way to enable it or do we need to modify the kernel itself again?
Because of this, v4a shows status abnormal and unsupported.
Thanks again


----------



## rrvuhpg (Apr 6, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> Oh yeah my bad
> I'll add them in a moment
> 
> By the way, I found out your kernel doesn't support changing the se-linux mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Changing se-linux to permissive is very bad for security but you can unpack the boot and edit the "cmd line" to disable it. To have Viper4Android in enforcing mode you can try to use it from Magisk Manager module or try to use Viper4Arise flashable zip.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 6, 2017)

rrvuhpg said:


> Changing se-linux to permissive is very bad for security but you can unpack the boot and edit the "cmd line" to disable it. To have Viper4Android in enforcing mode you can try to use it from Magisk Manager module or try to use Viper4Arise flashable zip.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I tried both of them.
Magisk crashes when downloading any module, it just corrupts the file it's downloading and then it crashes.
The viper4arise zip didn't work either, I tested both aroma and non-aroma zips, when I flash them it sticks at the 'starting apps' screen, even after a reboot.
So my first guess is it's something kernel related, at least that's what's written on the v4a troubleshooting page.


----------



## rrvuhpg (Apr 6, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> Thanks, I tried both of them.
> Magisk crashes when downloading any module, it just corrupts the file it's downloading and then it crashes.
> The viper4arise zip didn't work either, I tested both aroma and non-aroma zips, when I flash them it sticks at the 'starting apps' screen, even after a reboot.
> So my first guess is it's something kernel related, at least that's what's written on the v4a troubleshooting page.

Click to collapse



I can't try myself but it can be good to see what happens with logcat. 
The kernel used is compiled from sources without any modifications in the code. 
You tried to use "compatible mode" in V4A, reboot and play with "master gain" to see if enabled (you can't see the driver status)? At the beginning it was the way to use it on Xperia XA.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 8, 2017)

rrvuhpg said:


> I can't try myself but it can be good to see what happens with logcat.
> The kernel used is compiled from sources without any modifications in the code.
> You tried to use "compatible mode" in V4A, reboot and play with "master gain" to see if enabled (you can't see the driver status)? At the beginning it was the way to use it on Xperia XA.

Click to collapse



I've tried it, but without luck.
Even in compatible mode and using matter gain didn't do anything.
It seems like we'll have to wait for a rom like lineageOS to be built for this device.


----------



## cosim (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello Team.

I am a new one here, sorry if my question was already discussed.
I have a f3311 locked for Vodafone.
In my service menu the such statement exist:
Bootloader Unlock Allowed: No

Tried to unlock using the official methods from Sony and got such error message:
FAILED (remote: Command not allowed)
finished. total time: 0.006s
(No surprises here)

Is there are any way me to have my phone rooted(I don't care about the sim lock at this time)?


----------



## ch3mn3y (Apr 9, 2017)

@cosim
Not using official way. Probably BOX is the only way to unlock sim and bootloader. And as there is no other way to use this method to root the device, as long as You have locked bootloader You may not root it.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 9, 2017)

cosim said:


> Hello Team.
> 
> I am a new one here, sorry if my question was already discussed.
> I have a f3311 locked for Vodafone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine was vodafone locked too, but I simply used a different firmware package, grabbed from Xperifirm, and flashed with flashtool.
Exclude everything that's in the 'ta' section and you're good to go.
Also check your drivers again, you might have the wrong ones installed. @ch3mn3y, every E5 is rootable and sim locks aren't involved in its' compatibility.
Good luck.


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## ch3mn3y (Apr 9, 2017)

@mrmarvin_16
I knew that Orange stopped simlockin and fastboot locking their devices.
However it's first time when I hear that flashing different firmware makes it unlockable. That's why I didn't write about it and am not convinces. But if it works for it may be doable.


----------



## pottu221 (Apr 10, 2017)

cosim said:


> Hello Team.
> 
> I am a new one here, sorry if my question was already discussed.
> I have a f3311 locked for Vodafone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello make sure that you have oem unlocking allowed from your phone developer settings


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 25, 2017)

Any news about custom ROMs?


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 28, 2017)

I suddenly got a mic problem. It doesn't work when I'm recording or speaking with someone, but if I turn on the speaker function (I'm not sure how it's called in English version, the thing that allows to produce sound from the big speaker) mic works. What is it? I've already done a hard reset. Didn't help.


----------



## toinedu27 (Apr 28, 2017)

I already had this problem on one of the first system version but that was solved with a system update ^^


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 29, 2017)

toinedu27 said:


> I already had this problem on one of the first system version but that was solved with a system update ^^

Click to collapse



Thank you, but I have installed the latest update for my region. Hopefully the .156 could help, I'll try today.


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 29, 2017)

IrvingWash said:


> Thank you, but I have installed the latest update for my region. Hopefully the .156 could help, I'll try today.

Click to collapse



Yeah I've been having the same problem, it indeed got fixed in build .156. I would also recommend you to use this build to root your phone, build .108 had a few problems.


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm using the latest flashtool, trying to compile a ftf of 156, but there is no F3311 in the device selector window, actually the device selector is blank. Any help? I'm sorry for flooding this thread.


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 29, 2017)

The devices folder in users/pcname/.flashtool/ is empty too. I think I need to manually add there drivers for E5, I downloaded them from here , placed in the folder. Nothing changed.
Update:
Downladed .156 using built in flashtool xperiafirm (flashtool automatically converted it in ftf), now, when I'm trying to flash it, the program doesn't see the file. I else tried to move the ftf in another folder, but problem remains.


----------



## cosim (Apr 29, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> Mine was vodafone locked too, but I simply used a different firmware package, grabbed from Xperifirm, and flashed with flashtool.
> Exclude everything that's in the 'ta' section and you're good to go.
> Also check your drivers again, you might have the wrong ones installed. @ch3mn3y, every E5 is rootable and sim locks aren't involved in its' compatibility.
> Good luck.

Click to collapse



Thank you for feedback!
Could you please provide a bit more details about which version you flashed?
I tried several versions for different regions but got the same negative result...


----------



## marvinalnashi (Apr 30, 2017)

IrvingWash said:


> I'm using the latest flashtool, trying to compile a ftf of 156, but there is no F3311 in the device selector window, actually the device selector is blank. Any help? I'm sorry for flooding this thread.

Click to collapse



What I can see is that you've done a messy job with getting the correct drivers.
Uninstall everything and only install the minimalistic adb+fastboot package, which you can find here on xda.
Plug in your phone to your pc with usb debugging enabled and select mtp mode instead of charging mode.
Then go to windows device manager and check if there's an exclemation mark next to your phone driver.
Then open up an adb cmd and type adb reboot bootloader to reboot to fastboot, in device manager there should be a new detected fastboot device.
If this has an exclemation mark too, you will have to right click and update the driver manually by selecting the device from the list.
There should be a lot of device, including 2 or 3 adb devices.
Choose one to update to and you're good to go.

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------




IrvingWash said:


> The devices folder in users/pcname/.flashtool/ is empty too. I think I need to manually add there drivers for E5, I downloaded them from here , placed in the folder. Nothing changed.
> Update:
> Downladed .156 using built in flashtool xperiafirm (flashtool automatically converted it in ftf), now, when I'm trying to flash it, the program doesn't see the file. I else tried to move the ftf in another folder, but problem remains.

Click to collapse



As for the .ftf, I think you've converted it using an outdated method. I will upload my own .ftf tonight.

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




cosim said:


> Thank you for feedback!
> Could you please provide a bit more details about which version you flashed?
> I tried several versions for different regions but got the same negative result...

Click to collapse



I'm going to upload my .ftf today or tomorrow, the one which fixed all the problems for me.
Yes it's the latest version .156 (R4A) and if even this doesn't work, it'll mean you haven't flashed it the right way. Don't forget to disable sim provider additions by excluding them from the TA part.
I'll post the link after the upload is finished, it's a huge file so it's obviously going to take some time


----------



## IrvingWash (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you for help. I will reinstall Windows on my laptop to have an absolutely clean OS and will install the drivers anew. Any clues where I could get wrong? Maybe links to the actual drivers?


----------



## IrvingWash (May 1, 2017)

After some manipulations I have no exclamation mark in the menu (which means drivers are ok), the problem is that .23 flashtool doesn't see my ftf which I got from a user who actually used this combination and it worked for him.


----------



## ch3mn3y (May 1, 2017)

@IrvingWash
Are You sure it's not an archive which need to be unpacked? Is it in the right directory (C:\Users\<user>\.flashTool)? Did You try to start Flashtool with admin rights?


----------



## IrvingWash (May 1, 2017)

ch3mn3y said:


> @IrvingWash
> Are You sure it's not an archive which need to be unpacked? Is it in the right directory (C:\Users\<user>\.flashTool)? Did You try to start Flashtool with admin rights?

Click to collapse



I'm positive and tried everything you wrote. I also tried to move the . ftf in another folder and set flashtool to look for it there - despair.

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

I downloaded an older version of flashtool (.18), it sees the .ftf but doesn't recognize the phone (syncing with github fails,"no device" error (drivers are ok), when I'm flashing, device selector window appears and it's totally empty.


----------



## marvinalnashi (May 1, 2017)

IrvingWash said:


> I'm positive and tried everything you wrote. I also tried to move the . ftf in another folder and set flashtool to look for it there - despair.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------
> 
> I downloaded an older version of flashtool (.18), it sees the .ftf but doesn't recognize the phone (syncing with github fails,"no device" error (drivers are ok), when I'm flashing, device selector window appears and it's totally empty.

Click to collapse



I've never seen anyone with your case before.
Download my own made .ftf, the one you've got might be corrupted or bundled in a wrong way.
Download my .ftf from here and start all over again on a different pc or laptop.
Don't modify anything in the .flashtool folder, leave it all as it is.
I've made a guide here on xda, follow the steps precisely and nothing should go wrong.
And always use the latest version of flashtool, if it still doesn't work try using flashtool64 instead. If that doesn't work run flashtool64 as an administrator. If it still doesn't work please check if your adb and fastboot are working (assuming you know how to use and boot them up).
If not, take a screenshot of your windows device manager and send it to me, you're most likely doing something wrong but it's hard to figure out without knowing the cause of that git error.


----------



## IrvingWash (May 2, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> I've never seen anyone with your case before.
> Download my own made .ftf, the one you've got might be corrupted or bundled in a wrong way.
> Download my .ftf from here (link to be added) and start all over again on a different pc or laptop.
> Don't modify anything in the .flashtool folder, leave it all as it is.
> ...

Click to collapse



What I have done on a freshly reinstalled Windows:
1. Downloaded and installed Xperia Companion
2. Checked the "exclamation mark", as you said, with my phone turned on in MTP mode and after rebooting via adb in fastboot mode - everything is fine.
3. Downloaded latest flashtool with .ftf which was used by other guy
4. Installed flashtool, installed drivers from ft's folder (with turned off driver signature checker (i'm not sure how it is called in english, the thing you need to do in Windows 8.1 to install them properly), and with vista sp2 compatibility mode).
5. Opened ft to let it create ".flashtool" folder in "User", placed in "firmwares" the ftf
6. As a result - ft doesnt recognize the file
After that, I've tried absolutely the same steps with older version of flashtool. It sees the .ftf, but doesn't recognize my phone. To be said, I've did these steps on another laptop with Win 8.1, one with Win 7 and another one with Win 8.1 with english localization (because I thought that there is an issue because of cyrrillic letters). I have tried different usb ports (2.0, 3.0)
No bloody difference.

Everywhere possible I was running things as administrator. Used only flashtool64.
Tomorrow I will try to use the latest ft to see if it would recognize my phone though (because I forgot to do that earlier) and the "x32" version of the tool.
I appreciate all the help, guys, I'm sorry for my english, probably it's hard for you to understand what I have wrote because of my linguistic skills, perhaps my messages looks disrespectfully, but I assure you I'm thankful and I respect your time.


----------



## IrvingWash (May 2, 2017)

After some research I've noticed that my flashtool says "Loaded 0 devices" after github syncing. I thought it's my internet provider issue (because it's really bad one but I can't change it). Asked my friend to check the tool (because he is a subscriber of one of the best providers), so he's got "Loaded 94 devices", which means that all my troubles are because of my internet connection and it explains why you guys never heard of such a problem. I'm going to the friend tomorrow with my E5, hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## victhor343 (May 14, 2017)

It's great found a root method, but I wanted with locked bootloader for Xperia E5 f3313


----------



## jan.zogmund (May 29, 2017)

Hi guys. I was wondering if anybody from experienced developers tried porting lineage os rom for our device. We do not have official support because of mediatek chipset I guess. Here I found one link where developes ported lineage os rom for device which has identical hardware to our E5. Would it be possible to create something for us from this? Thanks https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/lineage-14-1-1-intex-aqua-4g-t3563679


----------



## pottu221 (Sep 12, 2016)

So i was thinking that we dont have any thread to this device so i made this. 

Can someone help me to unlock bootloader to this beatiful device. i cant get it open. 

when im trying to unlock it with the code(adb or flashtool) it gives me error saying "command not allowed" i have tried many times and re installing the drivers and tried different os and nothing helps.

 tried to make some research from google etc like stackflow but just cant find nothing. i have the imei right and everything. and tried to unlock with the sonys dev site. and i did out the device as e4g or e4. nothing


----------



## Lucatechno (Jun 25, 2017)

Sorry,but modified kernel has a many problem: (i have the last firmware italian r5a....)
- work only stock camera app (any other camera ex. whatsapp web don't work)
 -bluetooth don't work fine whit ANY hands'free! (no problem bluetooth audio protocol)
- the torch work fine one time only!
-touch screen problem on the left part of screen.
Regards
Luca


----------



## victhor343 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey guys, I accidentally deleted my default pictures in internal storage on Xperia E5 I can't find it, I want it please!


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jun 28, 2017)

Lucatechno said:


> Sorry,but modified kernel has a many problem: (i have the last firmware italian r5a....)
> - work only stock camera app (any other camera ex. whatsapp web don't work)
> -bluetooth don't work fine whit ANY hands'free! (no problem bluetooth audio protocol)
> - the torch work fine one time only!
> ...

Click to collapse



I and some other users are using the custom kernel too, without having any of the by you mentioned problems.
I'm sorry to have to tell you that you might be having a faulty device.

EDIT: DON'T USE THE KERNEL ON AN F3313, IT'S FOR F3311 ONLY.

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

Hey, just wanted to tell you guys that I've managed to set up Ubuntu correctly and I've gathered all of the available sources.
I only need the proprietary vendor bassoon blobs, before I can compile the first LineageOS 14.1 testing build for this device.
Can anyone link or extract those blobs for me? I'm almost ready to compile roms.


----------



## Lucatechno (Jun 28, 2017)

mrmarvin_16 said:


> I and some other users are using the custom kernel too, without having any of the by you mentioned problems.
> I'm sorry to have to tell you that you might be having a faulty device.
> 
> EDIT: DON'T USE THE KERNEL ON AN F3313, IT'S FOR F3311 ONLY.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Othinus (Jun 29, 2017)

The kernel is only for F3311, no there are for F3313


----------



## AlphaShadow88 (Jul 12, 2017)

*How i can unlock bootloader?*

As I can unlock the bootloader if you tell me this.
Bootloader unlock allowed: No 
Help me please :crying:


----------



## marvinalnashi (Jul 12, 2017)

AlphaShadow88 said:


> As I can unlock the bootloader if you tell me this.
> Bootloader unlock allowed: No
> Help me please :crying:

Click to collapse



It indicates that you haven't unlocked your bootloader successfully, use the official bootloader unlock method provided by Sony and use the code for the Xperia E4 or E4g on their site.
Also make sure to enable oem unlocking in developer settings.


----------



## MAREK10747 (Aug 19, 2017)

If you are interested custom rom try this rom https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/clean-os-xperia-e5-f3311-f3313-stable-t3651455/post73284574#post73284574


----------



## victhor343 (Nov 16, 2017)

I want root without unlock bootloader if I unlock the bootloader could get boot loop, looks like risky


----------



## hpdebug (Nov 17, 2017)

Does this TWRP support Xperia E5 F3311 Build Number 37.0.A.2.108 ?
I tried several times and get same error.


Installing customized BOOT.IMG with command :
fastboot flash boot boot.img

Result:
target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
sending 'boot' (9302 KB)...
OKAY [  0.900s]
writing 'boot'...
FAILED (remote: Command not allowed)
finished. total time: 0.910s



Installing TWRP Recovery with command :
fastboot flash recovery twrp.img

Result:
target reported max download size of 134217728 bytes
sending 'recovery' (11974 KB)...
OKAY [  1.159s]
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote: Command not allowed)
finished. total time: 1.168s


This device is unlocked, with build Number : 37.0.A.2.108

Should I upgrade/downgrade firmware to work with all this Rooting ang twrp stuff?
Does somebody here has firmware ver.156's link?

Need help for this Xperia :_/|\_


----------

